# posting from Lr to FB



## Phinner (Apr 16, 2020)

Is there any easy way to post photos from Lr to FB?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 16, 2020)

There isn't an interface to do it from within Lightroom anymore, so it's export to disk then upload.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> There isn't an interface to do it from within Lightroom anymore, so it's export to disk then upload.



Export with the long edge of no more than 2048 pixels to avoid FB resizing and compression 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2020)

You can't avoid it, Cletus, and FB will also strip all your metadata and colour profile.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> You can't avoid it, Cletus, and FB will also strip all your metadata and colour profile.



The y don’t resample if you are under 2048 pixels but you are correct about metadata and FB has their own home grown color profile that gets used instead of sRGB.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2020)

I checked this area a couple of months ago, and they do resample to serve images at smaller sizes. It all depends on the screen size of the device that is calling the image.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Apr 16, 2020)

I either do the export to a jpg option or publish to Smugmug (my photo hosting) and use the Smugmug app on my phone to share to FB.  Honestly I don't expect great image results when I post so I don't worry about what resolution.  If I want them to see it well, I post a like to the SM gallery.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Apr 16, 2020)

I just checked a picture I recently posted to FB. EXIF:COPYRIGHT, IPTC:COPYRIGHTNOTICE were still there when I downloaded it from FB.

I find exporting with a long edge of 800 and a DPI of 96 is sufficient for what I want to show in FB.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2020)

Good point re SmugMug's app.

One can also share to FB and IG from Lightroom Mobile. From Classic Lightroom one just syncs the photo and can share it from your phone or tablet.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 16, 2020)

For Facebook and Instagram I’ve used variations of the good suggestions above.

For example, if you keep a Lightroom Classic Collection that's synced to the Lightroom Photos cloud, when you want to post on social media, just throw the photo into that collection. Pick up the synced photo in the Lightroom mobile app on the phone, and Share straight from that to Facebook or Instagram.

When I want to upload to Facebook without going to the phone, I have one folder on my Mac for Facebook image uploads. In Lightroom Classic I have an Export preset that sets up all the specs and exports the image straight to that one Facebook folder. From there, if I'm on Facebook in a web browser and click to add an image, when the import dialog comes up, just  load the photo from that folder. This goes faster if you've added the Facebook uploads folder to the macOS Favorites so that it appears in the import dialog sidebar; just click that and select the photo. (If the folder is open on the desktop, macOS also lets you drag the photo from the desktop and drop it in the Import dialog so you don't have to navigate folders.)

That’s a long paragraph but the point is, if it’s all set up already, it should just be a matter of select images, export with preset, then upload from web browser in a couple clicks.

Power user tips:

If you select Add to This Catalog in the Export dialog box, the folder where you export all your Facebook uploads will be listed in your Lightroom Classic catalog. This will let you drag the exported JPG/PNG Facebook uploads directly from the Lightroom Classic Grid, and drop them directly into the Import dialog box in a web browser, bypassing the desktop entirely. (This definitely works in macOS, but probably not in Windows.)

As an alternative to Export, you can set up a Hard Drive type of Publish Service that‘s configured for Facebook image specs and has the Facebook uploads folder on your Mac as the target. When you want to upload photos to Facebook, throw them into that Publish Service collection and hit Publish. Then, as already described above, pick them up from the Facebook folder when uploading from a web browser.


----------



## Califdan (Apr 18, 2020)

Even after they depricated the API used by LR Publish services, they kept the API available for business pages.  this lasted about a year as I recall than without warning they killed that one as well.  

I no longer post images to FB.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2020)

Califdan said:


> Even after they depricated the API used by LR Publish services, they kept the API available for business pages. this lasted about a year as I recall than without warning they killed that one as well.
> 
> I no longer post images to FB.



With the FB restriction, I stopped posting to my FB albums. I will post individual photos the groups that I belong to using a hard drive Publish Service to create a derivative special to the FB specs. 
I have another Publish Service for my Amazon photos. This is for slideshows on my TV via FireTV. I used to use Flickr and SmugMug, but they became too restricting and expensive. I now use the Adobe cloud and Portfolio for all of my public albums


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

